# Is it possible use two RMS 150dx controller at one motor??



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I wish you would do a quick google and supply a link:
http://www.neweagle.net/support/wiki/index.php?title=Rinehart_Motion

You may have looked at the list of topics and found item #2 which is:
2 Electric Motors Supported by the RMS Traction Inverter

The data sheet is:
http://www.neweagle.net/support/wiki/docs/Rinehart/PM100_Datasheet_10232009.pdf

Also it would be nice if you would lay out just what you are trying to do. I think you are just trying to learn but you should have some concept of what your main interest is, which seems to be electric conversion of executive sedans. 

Once you have a range of specifications from what you absolutely need to what your wildest dream may be, you can work out some design details and then compare ways to accomplish your goals.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> I wish you would do a quick google and supply a link:
> http://www.neweagle.net/support/wiki/index.php?title=Rinehart_Motion
> 
> You may have looked at the list of topics and found item #2 which is:
> ...


Thank you very kind answer...

My goal is so gleamed but now it's getting in detail..

But until now I have just a sketch.. not in drawing stage.. 

EV car is big chance and apple tree having infinite apples. In Korea no body know or try to learn about EV system. this forum is treasure island to me ..

So every knowledge is so great to me ... Actually I'm happy with everyknowledge.. It make me happy and full .. ( it's my nature too ) 

If you don't like me or Am I do something wrong plz let's me know

=========================================================

But I can't find how can I integrate two RMS to one motor..... what is your answer? just google of RMS??? may be?


====================================================

Now What I plan is make demo car of Hyundai's Equus of EV version with new computer system about 2-3 years.. That car must make convince people and Hyundai 's or SSangyong 's men we are capable of handling excutive sedan... so We can cowork with them...this is my main sketch


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> But I can't find how can I integrate two RMS to one motor..... what is your answer? just google of RMS??? may be?...


No, you can not connect two inverters to one motor. Nor can you connect two motors to one inverter.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> No, you can not connect two inverters to one motor. Nor can you connect two motors to one inverter.


 

Hmmm I doubt "that company told me I must use two RMS" is real company...


Hmmm.........

Why everybody make motor without controller is it true that datasheet??or not?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> Why everybody make motor without controller is it true that datasheet??or not?


Tesseract makes controllers without motors 

Pooh, did you ever take a look at a motor? At a controller? They are quite different, aren't they? Companies, factories, engineers and skilled workers usually do one or the other well. Really big corporations like Siemens and GE can have divisions specializing in each discipline.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Tesseract makes controllers without motors
> 
> Pooh, did you ever take a look at a motor? At a controller? They are quite different, aren't they? Companies, factories, engineers and skilled workers usually do one or the other well. Really big corporations like Siemens and GE can have divisions specializing in each discipline.


 
What do you mean???

Is it possible run motor without contorller? how can measure motor's spec with out controller and sell with out proper controller??


-------------------------------------------------------------

Are people angry at me now?????

I'm not feel good at this mood


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> What do you mean???


Motors are rotating machines. Controllers are electronic assemblies.



> Is it possible run motor without contorller?


Yes, if you have the proper power supply.



> how can measure motor's spec with out controller and sell with out proper controller??


The motor company could buy a controller from the controller company and use it to test the motors.




> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Are people angry at me now?????
> 
> I'm not feel good at this mood


I'm not. Maybe people just have fun


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Motors are rotating machines. Controllers are electronic assemblies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm... I know all what you said ... I'm not that much dumb..

I just curious about there is no proper controller for Remy 250HVH motor...

I question many company but they gave me weird answers only...

So... Remy 250HVH 300kw peak version is just working at LAB ??

Not for in real situation?? which company give the proper controller to Remy??? If someone know Remy's controller supplier plz tell me..

I last send message to sevcon,.. I hope they make it and sell to me...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Genius Pooh said:


> Hmm... I know all what you said ... I'm not that much dumb.....


Well, why did you ask 

If you want a particular motor and need a controller, hire a company to design and build one for you. We don't have all these answers. It is your project. Do the work. Did you talk with Remy?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

major said:


> Well, why did you ask
> 
> If you want a particular motor and need a controller, hire a company to design and build one for you. We don't have all these answers. It is your project. Do the work. Did you talk with Remy?


I contacted with remy Korea...

I wait for reply....

Hmmm yes all answer not here But It worth to post here ...

I will wait until this week and I must call direct to remy ....

Hmmm I think there is very few company can make 300-500kw peak 3 phase bldc motor controller of course not in Korea.

-------------------------------------------------

btw If I made you confuse or uncomfortable sorry about that


----------

